# Anyone bought the Leerburg DVD's?



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I am interested in this training, but getting the set I want is kind of expensive (although I think worth the cost). Just wondering if anyone has bought and used these DVD's before I order....


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I have bought some in the past and can share my thoughts on it if you can name the ones you're interested in. As a general comment, I think some are better than others.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've rented many video's(not so much Ed's) from bowwowflix BowWowFlix.com : Ed Frawley
I'm not a fan of buying a video that promotes advertising the other video's within the video's~takes up 1/2 the video!

Bowwowflix has a very reasonable monthly fee and not an investment if you don't like what you are watching. You can rent most everything from there with a quick turnaround.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I was looking at the "Sport Dog" set. Also, I was going to buy the "How to raise a working puppy". I didn't know you could rent them! There are quite a few I'm interested in, and most seem to be in the "Sport Dog" set. I don't know a good trainer in my area... but I'm going to have to find one at least in the near future to start working on bitework, agility, etc. I didn't have titled dogs in the past, so this will be my first go at that.

http://leerburg.com/combos.htm#4016

The sport set is not far down the page


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Disappointed in the e-collar video, to say the least.

Not the biggest fan of the 'Power of' tug or food ones either- these I happily borrowed from a friend, didn't buy.

Ellis is an awesome trainer, for sure. I think the newer ones with more Ellis are better in general. I would recommend against buying or renting any others- especially any that don't feature Ellis. Expensive and not worth it. 

I could make a better training video had I access to Michael Ellis. Perhaps Frawley should take some videography courses or get some help with the editing.

Just my opinion.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a number of Leerburg videos - some Ellis and some others. I agree with Muskeg that the videos, from a production prospective, leave a lot to be desired. At minimum, they could be better edited and organized. They all seem to be 3x longer than they need to be. 

Now, I am no expert trainer and I do not currently participate in any dog sport (would love to participate in a protection sport some day). I just bumble along on my own enjoying the company and willing nature of my dogs so take my opinion for what it is worth: 

Generally speaking, as someone who trains alone and who has never trained with anyone else, I like videos because I get to see someone actually training rather than just reading about it. The Power of Training Dogs with Markers is not bad as a basic introduction to training with markers. I am sure there is better, non-Leerburg, stuff out there. The Ellis videos are better. I actually think there is some good stuff in the Ellis "Food" and "Tug" videos (i.e. Michael Ellis talking and training); the problems I have with it relate to the production, organization, editing, narrating, etc. The "Food" DVD covers a lot of the same marker training basics as the "Markers" DVD. I would buy "Food" and "Tug" again and would probably skip the "Markers" DVD. I have also purchased the "Heeling" and "Teaching Protection Skills without a Decoy" is on its way. I have not watched these yet. 

Just FYI, there are other training videos out there - Ivan Balabanov has some and there are some by Gottfried Dildei. I think these can be found on the Ray Allen and/or Dogwise websites. I have not viewed these and thus have nothing to offer. You may want to solicit some opinions on these. 

Good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

look on bowwowflix, many videos to choose from...Ivan and Gottfrieds are there. It is a great resource!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would rent rather than buy someone for a small fee gave me dvds-but I would much rather learning from someone in person and it does not have to be Ivan or Ellis-the dogs did seem to like Ivan though maybe its his voice??


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> look on bowwowflix, many videos to choose from...Ivan and Gottfrieds are there. It is a great resource!


Bookmarked. Thanks!!


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Check out the "A Canine Training System" website. They offer DVDs & books-have spoken with the owners several times.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks, I'm going to be subscribing to them! I feel like time is short to learn an entirely different way to train. Unfortunately, when a certain way of training becomes the way you do things it's hard to undo. I only have about 6 weeks to get on top of this.


----------



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

Highly recommend those videos, specifically the ones with Bernard Flinks and Ivan Balabanov. Excellent, the best training investments I ever made and you can check out Storm at 4 months to see it


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I bought a couple of his DVD before bowwowflix was around and I got pissed because he kept referring you to so many of his other videos to buy. So i rented the ones with Bernhard Flinks on bowowflix, those he actually does a lot less promoting his other videos except for the ones with Flinks in them, in general i would discourage the buying of them due to much marketing for his other videos on them.


----------

